# DA polisher - borrow or buy



## jps (Aug 1, 2007)

Hi guys.


I've a new project car and have a few small new areas of paint to polish. Probably take me 3 or 4 hours.


Don't really want to buy a DA polisher just for this - so anyone in the Nottingham / Derby area can lend me one for a day?


thanks

jps


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

I have a das pro 6 that I am happy to lend you - I am in nottingham


----------



## jps (Aug 1, 2007)

Simonh said:


> I have a das pro 6 that I am happy to lend you - I am in nottingham


that's fantastic - thank you.


I will PM you now.


Can I borrow the DB9 too?


----------



## jps (Aug 1, 2007)

thanks to Simon for the loan of the DA polisher.


Great machine, easy to use and good results on my Scooby.



thanks.


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

where are the pics


----------



## jps (Aug 1, 2007)

Simonh said:


> where are the pics



in my camera - just need to get the photo's developed.



I now need a compressor and spray gun to finish off my BBS wheels! :chuckle:


----------



## IanJ (Aug 9, 2018)

buy one - its a great investment and once you get handy with it its so easy to use


----------

